
Your Post Box Is Too Small - blasdel
http://trenchant.org/daily/2009/9/8/
======
jacquesm
That goes for HN as well. After a first 'add comment' you get a second chance
in a larger textarea though.

------
rwolf
What is up with the tiny icons littering the bottom of that post?

I enjoyed the article, but it feels weird to get design advice from a page
with such a deficient menu.

